# Fallout Shootout 7 Line Up For Testing



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ok Folks, Long Time coming for many reasons.

However i think i have done enough to post my findings.

So First here although was the next to last thing i tested on, is the White bonnet i laid out and contaminated with iron particulate from rusty iron bars with an angle grinder...:lol:

Then left out all weathers for a few months turned once halfway through.










These were all measured into different containers and all had a brand new paint brush assigned to each individual product.

The paint brush application to ensure no risk of one product spraying onto adjacent section of another product.

So we have... Fragrance..

Bilt Hamber korrosol... one of my all time favourite scents lovely battenburg cake smell not over strong though.

CarPro Iron-X... This smells ok when you actually spray the product and is similar to the Korrosol but i can smell the undercurrent of the chemical in there when neat.

Orchard County Detailing Iron Cleanse... Very orange citrus smell only if you stick your nose in the bottle may you get some chemical essence.

Autosmart Fallout Remover... Smells of pretty much nothing... if you really try there is a very subtle scent but not offensive at all.

AutoBrite Purple Rain V2... Smells more of Iron-x of old.

Angel Wax Revelation... Very Nice Battenburg Cake Smell much like the Korrosol but not as strong not as deep an even better lighter fragrance makes it my all out favourite fallout remover smell.

Obsession Wax Renegade... A chemical smell like Iron-x of old but lighter not as strong smelling.

Now i need to make note of the OCD Iron Cleanse... Like the smell but i do have issue with its application, having tried many different spray heads on it in multiple tests i find it far to gloopy so you find you use more as its not getting as good a spread on the panels so you use more as you have to reapply to missed areas. A Shame as it does a good job on fallout.

Spray Heads...

I find the Iron-x Head is a great design, the fact that they did away with metal springs so its now a plastic mechanism is great.

I like Both the Bilt Hamber and the Carpro heads they work really well with there products giving a nice even easy spread.

The Autosmart Atomiser heads throw down a nice even pattern on there fallout remover.

The Autobrite head throws there fallout remover nicely.

The Stubby heads that are appearing on bottles now such as on the Angel Wax and the Obsession Wax... im not sure about these yes they are fairly controlled do you use more product im not sure.

Consistency...

The Obsession wax Renegade one seams to froth or foam with there fallout remover.

Autobrite Purple rain v2 is rather runny.

Autosmart Fallout remover Certainly is Runny.

OCD Iron Cleanse Sticks heavily as mentioned very gloopy.

CarPro Iron-x Sits between the Runny Purple Rain and the Sticky Iron Cleanse I nice Median.

Bilt Hamber Korrosol as above a Nice ballanced Consistency of cling and run.

Reactions...

Bilt Hamber Korrosol.. Lots of reaction and you can see the dissolving fallout streaking on the panel.

CarPro Iron-x.. As above for reaction.

OCD Iron Cleanse.. As its gloopy its not really running it gives a halo circular pattern as it seams to work on each individual piece of fallout radiating out from the particles in a circular pattern.

Autosmart Fallout Remover.. no visual reaction as it does not have a indicator compound in it.

Autobrite Purple Rain V2.. Does not have much of a visual indicating reaction, you can see the streaks as its a runny medium.

Angel wax Revelation.. i love the smell of this, plenty of reaction not as much run as even the Iron-x and Korrosol.

Obsession Wax Renegade.. Not much in the running it seams very similar to the iron cleanse with the circular patterns.

After rinsing and then spraying with there respective product again...

The Korrosol seams pretty clear, with only one little spot that could be embedded particulate.

The Iron-x again odd spot of reaction like he Korrosol.

Iron Cleanse this showed a lot of spots of reaction.

Autosmart no visual reaction but i did spray the bottom section with some Iron-x and did get some reaction there.

Purple Rain V2 not much of a visual reaction as before although it did show some spots.

Revelation is showing some reaction similar to the amount iron cleanse did.

Renegade showing a lot of reaction lots of circles again.

Now these were all then agitated with there respective brushes and rinsed off. Dried and then the whole bonnet sprayed with Iron-X to check for reactions.

The Video below...






Now from this test and combined with my other testing these are my findings.

All the fallout products on test do a great job of removing fallout if agitated, i have tried this a good few times on different vehicles and different materials some metal and some fibreglass.

Here are reactions on the Fibreglass roof of a folding camper...






Now if your wanting a contactless fallout remover then there are only 2 here that for me come the closest they are Bilt Hamber Korrosol and Iron-X.

In my testing i tried them all again on a 8 month old Kia Venga that has never had any treatment but is garaged majority of time when not in use.
Im not even going to bother hosting the pictures as all gave very little reaction but what i did find was that even without agitation that all removed just about all the fallout there was even the Autosmart Fallout Remover on this vehicle only having light fallout.

So for a vehicle such as this the Autosmart Fallout Remover is a very cheap and effective option. Especially if you dont wish to agitate.

I have tried these on work vehicles 7 years old that if they ever get washed its through a truck wash, have tried on folding campers and caravans.

Tried on again Work Vehicles that are one or two years old.

If you are happy to agitate the fallout remover all will remove the fallout.

If you want a localised product the iron cleanse has the most cling and little to no run off.

If you want most removal without agitation then its the Korrosol or Iron-X.

I have taken pictures also and i will look to post these up also, as i say i have done a lot of testing on real world vehicles and have masses of pictures but its irrelevant to post stacks and stacks and have my bandwidth taken up and then you dont get to see any pictures. I will have to decide what to put up.

A Huge thank you to the Companies That shipped there products for testing all willing to allow a joe public honest test of there products.

I salute you all....:wave: Thank You.

Product Pricing....

Im taking this as the average price as even the manufacturer may have a special offer on so just shop around people, Prices do vary.

OCD Iron Cleanse... 500ml... £11.95... 2lt... £34.95. http://www.orchard-autocare.com/PBSCCatalog.asp?ItmID=11419133

CarPro UK Iron-X... 500ml... £10.99... 4lt... £58.00. http://www.carpro.uk.com/wash-decontamination/ Not included the 1lt refill as this is pretty much done with i think until new packaging comes out.

Obsession Wax Renegade... 500ml... £9.99... 1lt... £14.99. http://www.obsessionwax.com/exterior-cleaning/

Angel Wax Revelation... 500ml... £7.95... 1lt... £9.95... 5lt... £39.95. http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=revelation-fallout-remover

AutoBrite Direct Purple Rain V2... 500ml... £10.00... 1lt... £18.00... 5lt... £56.00. http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/purple-rain-2-0-iron-decontamination-remover.html

Bilt Hamber Korrosol... 1lt... £12.95... 5lt... £52.94. http://www.bilthamber.com/korrosol

Autosmart Fallout Remover... 5lt... £19.99. http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/autosmart-fallout-remover-5-litres.php?cPath=82

In this instance this is taken from Elite car care only because the majority of this will be sold through Autosmart Franchises and as they are self employed they set there own pricing so you may well get cheaper from a Autosmart franchise.

*


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice products from Jay and Rollo


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice test! I have used the BH Korrosol and found it did a pretty good job with no agitation. 
I have a new bottle of Decon from CGUK and I still need to test that out.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great test,thank very much for that!.
Im not surprise from the result,my experience got me the same results as the test.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very good test. Thanks a lot. Can you embedded also price of the products in you post.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

excellent test jd,thanks for taking the time to do such a thorough test :thumb:


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

I am a Bilt Hamber fan. I only use their products for cleaning and waxing. Hand in hand they are work great...


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quality review as always, thank you for posting results 

I've had a go with most there...stand out for me beyond Iron X was Revelation, Renegade and Waxtec Fall Off.

Yet to try Korrosol but went in recently on Car Chem GB so have plenty fallout product for now!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Thank you one and all. 
Really appreciate the support.
Will have to find out some of the other pics.

As i say i have spent a couple of months trying these out and used a few up..:lol:

But this above posting pretty much sums up my findings.*


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice one James :thumb:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank for taking the time to do this James. Think I'm gonna stick with my Korrosol!


----------



## irsankao (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for awesome test!

Pricewise, which one is the cheapest since those things are expensive?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

irsankao said:


> Thanks for awesome test!
> 
> *Pricewise, which one is the cheapest since those things are expensive?*


*

I Have some vehicles to clean right now before it gets to hot but ill post some prices up later bearing in mind that prices fluctuate especially in different volumes but ill do my best to post the varying volume prices at this time.*


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice bird-song. I'll stick with Iron-X; i've never felt it was lacking in any areas for me, so would be pointless to change.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Nice bird-song. I'll stick with Iron-X; i've never felt it was lacking in any areas for me, so would be pointless to change.


Thank you, i do like the little tweety birds...:lol:

I have never bothered laying down a soundtrack its just what it is have shot vids before with the dog then running up the yard barking....:lol::wall:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Pricing Now in the opening thread post.*


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

a great test and review James

very thourogh

thank you great post


----------



## irsankao (Jun 2, 2010)

james_death said:


> *Pricing Now in the opening thread post.*


Awesome, I appreciate it.


----------



## SeanC2 (Jan 21, 2014)

If AS changed colour during reaction it would be a no brainer. I just imagine not being able to see the reaction makes it difficult to tell if the car is full cleansed?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Autosmart Works well, i followed it up with indicator on different occasions.

If very little contamination the autosmart should see it off.

If there is more contamination it will still see it off but you do need to agitate it.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Another very informative test :thumb:

Did you not get a chance to try some clay?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Actually i did just for you on the 7 year old transit that had visible iron contamination.

It was asking a lot on that section and both fallout remover and the clay would need lots and lots of hits on that section.

I tried on one of the luton box sections also and the clay did not take it all off but did help and a combination of both would be advantageous.

A lot will do both but if your looking for as little contact as possible then its the fallout remover and specifically Bilt Hamber Korrosol and Carpro Iron-x out of what i tested.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

james_death said:


> Actually i did just for you on the 7 year old transit that had visible iron contamination.
> 
> It was asking a lot on that section and both fallout remover and the clay would need lots and lots of hits on that section.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to try the clay. Did you post the results, damned pain killers are addling my brain


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Good to see the review, just wondering why you only showed the one thickened Iron Cleanse but not our runny concentrated version which gives you the option of a runny or a thick product? also that the fact for normal use when all the others are ready to use ours id happily working at 2:1 so it is effectively half the price.


----------



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

Ronnie said:


> Good to see the review, just wondering why you only showed the one thickened Iron Cleanse but not our runny concentrated version which gives you the option of a runny or a thick product? also that the fact for normal use when all the others are ready to use ours id happily working at 2:1 so it is effectively half the price.


Exactly what I was thinking, not showing the product to it's potential!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Not specified about 2:1 as sample said ready to use.

IM still trying out the other.

The Sample that can be used at up 5:1 i think im still trying that out.
On that one subsequent diluting lessened the effect some way after the 2:1 but that one at the 2:1 seamed just as good as neat.

However as i could not get all these on the bonnet or camper i have been testing on other vehicles and intend to post these Separate as i was unable to get them all on the bonnet as mentioned.

The same as im testing other products.

I made the mistake of starting a thread once with follow ups and had issues with vehicle being taken out of my control.

So as it is im reverting back to only posting once i have tested for a while.

I have tested 5 i think it was spray waxes and all failed first wash so such as in that case i need to test further to be sure for me before posting.

I hope this clarifies the initial test as to why the Iron Cleanse was not watered down, the bottle only said ready to use and non of the other fallout removers were diluted and why any that do specify diluting will be posted separate to this test.

Thank's again folks for all the support and appreciation and most of all the suppliers who happily supported my request.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea the thick is our original formula and is ready to use and not really designed to be diluted (same as the existing competition) the concentrated version is our new one at the time I sent it to you it was preproduction but has been available now for a while so would be good to see it at strengths from neat upto 5:1. Many thanks.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Great test James, pretty much the results I was expecting tbh but good to see some not so talked about brands in there too, must of taken a long time to get them all tested, pics & vids taken & uploaded, typing it all up etc etc so well done mate :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again folks and as Rollo said he did send a multi dilute version to test and have done some initial testing but need to do more.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

great test


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

You are still using Korrosol James? What about Wolf's DeIronizer v4?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Still using Korrosol, not tried the wolfs.

I tend to use the Korrosol and the Iron-x Korrosol.

The Korrosol i will buy again. The Autosmart is a good buy especially as a maintenance decon item.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

james_death said:


> Still using Korrosol, not tried the wolfs.
> 
> I tend to use the Korrosol and the Iron-x Korrosol.
> 
> The Korrosol i will buy again. The Autosmart is a good buy especially as a maintenance decon item.


If Korrosol dry on the paint does it cause major problems? I like Wolf's because it doesn't matter if it drys on the paint.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You should not let any of them dry on the paint, not had issues is it dries on. Wash off or put some more on to remove it as you would with a wax thats difficult to remove.

But again if you cannot get round in time before the product dries don't try and do such a large area.

As with most things car cleaning related, cool shaded panels are best.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How effective Autosmart Fallout remover is comparing wolfs degon or Korrosol?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

using outsmart fallout remover To Korrosol its going to need about 2 but more like 3 hits i would say to Korrosols one.

This is with a never before treated vehicle i would say but the outsmart is good value and used a couple of times a year could be all you need, however this is all dependent onto what fallout you experience in your area, for instance if you live near busy railway lines your likely to get more iron fallout as the trains running back and forth will throw up more iron particulate.


----------

